# Shape of eyebrows? problem



## Laura Za (May 20, 2016)

Hello there! im new here ^_^ 
 
Well im having a problem with my eyebrows i don't really fill them in with anything, keeping them natural but the shape is bad and I don't know how should it look like 
 
here it is.. I have a lot of regrown ones because wanted to grow them out and shape them again but not sure which way..

would anyone be able to edit the picture and drew around a brow to show me how it should look like? 



Spoiler


----------



## Geek2 (May 20, 2016)

Hi! Welcome to MUT! I would stick with the shape you have and just have the regrowth cleaned up. I think your brows look pretty. Have you tried Anastasia Beverly Hills brow kits? They have brow powder that is really good for filling in and they also have templates that you can use for shaping the brows. You put the template over the brow and draw the outline and then just remove the hairs that are outside of the template. Hope this helps and hope others have suggestions too.


----------



## makeupilove (May 20, 2016)

Hello.welcome to mut!

I think thatvyou have a natural shape

All u need is to draw the arch higher,and lift the eye by cleaning up the brow with concealer.above and beneath the brow.use an eyeshadow that its very close to your eyebrow colour.

Hm...and pluck the excess hair.

So sorry i cant draw the picture to show u,im on cell.


----------



## Laura Za (May 20, 2016)

*I will try using the templates to shape my brows ;P thanks Girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> plucking time*


----------



## MoozyFoozy (Jul 15, 2016)

You'd probably look best doing The Straight Brow, especially if you don't do much with them. But eyebrows can look like anything you want them to be, so feel free to try out different looks.


----------

